# They Grow Up So Quickly Deer



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 4, 2017)

One day you drop them in the middle of the forest...before you know it, they're off for higher learning.




 
Then, one day you get a call because junior is playing hooky.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 4, 2017)

...and the moment Mom finds out


----------



## tirediron (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice set!


----------



## Peeb (Sep 5, 2017)

Ha ha!  Awesome.


----------



## baturn (Sep 5, 2017)

Nice! And fun!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 5, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Nice set!





Peeb said:


> Ha ha!  Awesome.





baturn said:


> Nice! And fun!



Thanks all. I hated to waste the 180+ pics I took of deer that morning. It was very early and foggy, so they are noisy. I thought I would create something out of what I had that you might not find so terrible.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 5, 2017)

Great set with an amusing storyline.


----------

